# Giving too much karma?



## QSis (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a message last night and again this morning saying that I can't give out any more Karma for 24 hours.

What's the reason for that?

Lee


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 17, 2009)

A system for being good hearted. Who would have thunk it?
Thanks, QSis.


----------



## QSis (Jan 17, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> Here ya go, Lee
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f31/karma-system-12621.html


 
Hey, thanks a lot, Stacy, for posting a 27 PAGE THREAD!!  LOL!

The first post by Andy R says that you can only give karma to 10 people a day.

Anyone know, without me reading through 27 pages (my lunch break is over) the reason for that?  

Just curious.

Lee


----------



## sattie (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe the DC bank will run out of karma, so each person only gets 10 units of karma? 

Who knows!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 17, 2009)

OK, I am incredibly out of the loop here, and don't know how this got past me...I have never checked to see if I had any karma points, and so I finally figured out how to look and WOW - THANKS, everybody! What a generous and kind group of people you are! So sorry I wasn't being appreciative. Now I know. Thanks again.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 17, 2009)

I love to give karma. It is oneof the coolest feature of this site!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 17, 2009)

I hate that there are limits.  There are days I don't give out as much, but there are days that I could give way more than we are allowed.  

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 17, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> OK, I am incredibly out of the loop here, and don't know how this got past me...I have never checked to see if I had any karma points, and so I finally figured out how to look and WOW - THANKS, everybody! What a generous and kind group of people you are! So sorry I wasn't being appreciative. Now I know. Thanks again.


I love that, Karen! One of the best things about karma is that it's a little secret surprise that will be waiting until the recipient finds it! Since you've never noticed this before, you must feel karma rich!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 18, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> OK, I am incredibly out of the loop here, and don't know how this got past me...I have never checked to see if I had any karma points, and so I finally figured out how to look and WOW - THANKS, everybody! What a generous and kind group of people you are! So sorry I wasn't being appreciative. Now I know. Thanks again.



I have to admit that I forget that forum Karma even exists! Thank you everyone for the generous points you have given me, and I will be more diligent from now on!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 18, 2009)

Barbara L said:


> I hate that there are limits.  There are days I don't give out as much, but there are days that I could give way more than we are allowed.
> 
> Barbara


Me too, there is nothing like spreading the joy and fun
kades


----------

